

Ask HN: Website advice on Drilling Down fast... - spoiledtechie

The problem I have is I want to drill down very fast for the user in a web based environment.<p>Exp:<p>I have an organization I need to find located in Daytona Beach, Florida, USA.<p>If I gave the user a list or a map of countries they can look at, what is the fastest possible method to get to Daytona Beach?<p>I could go USA -&#62; Florida -&#62; Daytona Beach -&#62; Organization. While doing so I create a new page each time.  This example can be seen at craigslist.com because thats how they do their drill down.<p>I was sort of thinking like a list on the very left of the screen. The user clicks on the country and a new list gets generated via javascript to the very right of it of states.  They then click on a State and a new list then again gets generated to the very right of that with cities. etc...<p>I would love to hear more ideas.  I want the fastest user interaction drill down with it being extremely simple for the user.<p>So, what do you think?
======
JayNeely
Check out <http://tiddlywiki.com> \- They do dynamic display of content very
quickly, very well. You should be able to learn from their approach.

~~~
spoiledtechie
Thank you. Not truly what I was looking for but it it def nice.

